# Solved: dropbox cannot establish secure connection



## 4eign (Nov 26, 2012)

I have tried to google the issue and many of the issues were solved without explaining how it was solved.

My dropbox cannot connect or establish a secure connection:









And neither can I access my live-email:









I'm pretty sure these two issues are connected to each other.

According to Dropbox's help desk:
_*Your system time is off*
Your computer will compare your system date to the expiration date of our SSL certificate. If your system time is stuck in the past or so far in the future that it is outside of Dropbox's SSL certificate expiration date, a secure connection will not be established. This is easily corrected by changing your system time to the current date.

*You have a proxy or firewall blocking the Dropbox service*
Dropbox uses standard internet ports (80 and 443) to transfer data. However, many firewalls and security software will proactively block unauthorized or unknown internet services. Add Dropbox to your proxy or firewall settings as an exception to connect to the Dropbox service._​
Now, my computer time is not off. It's precise and accurate. Even if it is off, is there any other way to correct it other than right click-> adjust time/date?

And that my firewall is blocking it, it cannot be because I have tried to disable the firewall, seen through the list of programs which are not to be blocked, and no changes. I'm not sure about the proxy thing though, I'm not very tech-smart.

I hope you can help me out since it is quite frustrating that I cannot access my university e-mail.
Please give me a step by step guide, again I'm not very tech-smart.
Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Now, my computer time is not off. It's precise and accurate.


And so is the date, right?

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system.

If you are using IE or another browser that uses the same proxy settings ...

Control Panel - Internet Options - Connections tab - LAN settings - none of the three choices should be selected.


----------



## 4eign (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome!!!

Yes, the date is correct.

That pretty much solved all my problems. Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The proxy settings?

You're welcome.


----------

